# SANDING SHEET CUTTER



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Like many, I have hundreds of sheets of sandpaper that must be cut to fit my 1/4 sheet sander. Using scissors is a slow option and a paper cutter is only marginally better. About thirty years ago, some magazine posted this simple, but efficient cutter and i have been using it ever since.

All it requires is a scrap piece of sheet stock a few inches wider than (a little more than the width of a hack saw blade) and about the same length as a sanding sheet, a hack saw blade, two screws and a couple washers.

To make it:

1) Lay a full sheet of paper on the sheet stock and trace around it with a felt tip. When positioning the paper, leave enough room on each side to mount the hack saw blade, in step 3).

2) Measure half way down the long dimension and draw a line, which cuts the outline of the long dimension of the sheet in half.

3) Mount the hack saw blade with a flat washer on each side, between it and the sheet stock. The blade teeth should be on the line which dissected the outline.

4) Slide a full sheet under the blade so it lines up with your initial outline. Pull down from a corner so the paper is torn by the blade, producing a sheet exactly half the original length.

5) Turn one of the torn sheets over, measure for half the longest dimension and mark a line across.

6) Slide the marked sheet under the blade, with the line showing and the grit against the sheet material until the line lines with the hack saw teeth. Now draw another outline on the sheet goods around the bottom of this piece.

When done, for all future cuts:

1) Slide a sheet of paper, grit out, under hack saw blade, lining it with the full sheet outline and pull down, at an angle across the blade teeth.

2) Spin the cut sheet ninety degrees and align it with the half sheet outline and pull down again.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Very clever but I mostly use round these days. Thanks JB


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I can cut multiple sheets on my paper cutter…I would leave you in the dust.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

DKV, I can only cut two or three at a time with this. I found variations of this and they put a board under the first cut line, which sped up its use, I suspect. I know I can knock out ten sheets in about a minute or less, so you wouldn't leave me in the dust by much.

The only time I used my paper cutter with sandpaper was to sharpen it. In the end, there wasn't enough gain, if any, to make spending the money worth while. You might be surprised at how quickly this makes little papers out of big ones.

In the end, I never have to look for this, it takes up little room and it's very cheap. If I take it or its brother to a job, I won't feel real bad leaving it behind.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
I wanted to respond to your thread by showing a sandpaper cutting jig I've been using for years. I posted it as a project because it was easier to show that way than add photos to your thread. It's designed to cut sheets into sixths for hand sanding. The idea came from a magazine but I made it so long ago that I can't remember which. It has fences that automatically set the cut. Thought you might find it interesting. 
Cheers


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Glen:

Had a look at your Cutting Jig. Good Stuff!

I dragged the LINK here in case anyone else wants to have a Look See.

NOPE! They're giving me an OOPPS PAGE.

Try This: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96437


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice set up. Myself I got one of these from a school that closed, free was something I could not pass up. (laughing)


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Woodmurder, being the nice guy I am, I'm gonna give you a chance to triple your investment. Of course, I presume it comes with Amazon Prime shipping…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 kelvancra ...... Woodmurder???? ROFL


----------



## Wilker (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cool. It's going on my list of things to make next.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cheap scissors- I'm in no hurry. Or a straight edge and a razor knife with a used blade.


----------

